# 7yo Appendix QH (25%+ TB) Conformation Critique



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness that mane. I am not very good at critiques I just wanted to tell you that is a beautiful horse.
I really really love the hip on him. I really like how he is put together.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I like everything except his giraffe neck  He is very nicely put together. Nicely balanced with straight legs. He's beautiful!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Also, in that last photo, I thought he was being ridden and then I saw his shadow and there was no rider... lol


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

that is a beautiful horse you got there!! i cant see much wrong with her conformation, she is really well muscled and has i nice hip!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

banman said:


> that is a beautiful horse you got there!! i cant see much wrong with her conformation, she is really well muscled and has i nice hip!


Is that not a gelding? I could have sworn it was... I am losing my mind lol


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He's a gelding. What part of the neck don't you like, Equilove? Its set, muscling, or what?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> He's a gelding. What part of the neck don't you like, Equilove? Its set, muscling, or what?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


It's extremely long, and in some photos it doesn't seem proportionate to his body and looks like it ties in a bit low to his shoulder when he holds it level. Now, when he holds it up, it looks better. I think if his topline and upper part of his neck developed more muscle, he'd look a bit more proportionate through his neck. He's gorgeous no matter what though!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a bit rump high and a bit posty legged behind (over straight leg). I wish his rump were a bit lower and his topline over his rump into his back were smoother without the noticeable peak. 

His neck is a tad low set and a bit over long.. but could be improved greatly with muscling (which will come with riding and training him to collect and extend under saddle). He may have slightly offset knees but there is no angle to really see this. 

He has good bone, nice low hocks that are well defined, large enough feet. He has a nice head (I never really critique a horse's head.. tho I might critique how it sits on the neck.. I always say you don't ride the head!). He is a good horse where no particular fault is glaring or standing out. 

In this color horse, the color quality is important. He has a lovely golden color and it is obvious his coat and the entire horse are very well cared for.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this your horse?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, he's my horse.
He's got a ewe neck, but it's not from lack of proper collection under saddle. It's conformational. That may make his neck appear to jut out and perhaps lead to the illusion that it's too long, but I disagree that the length is a real issue here. He's not a nice, clean throatlatch, unlike many ewe-necked horses, which thins the neck and again lead to its appearance of excess length.

Besides the neck, the biggest thing I would fault this horse on is his rump. He has an excessively steep croup that leads into straight stifles and gaskins and slightly posty hocks. While this allows him to collect and drive from behind fairly well, he'd never be a highly competitive athlete.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Yes, he's my horse.
> He's got a ewe neck, but it's not from lack of proper collection under saddle. It's conformational. That may make his neck appear to jut out and perhaps lead to the illusion that it's too long, but I disagree that the length is a real issue here. He's not a nice, clean throatlatch, unlike many ewe-necked horses, which thins the neck and again lead to its appearance of excess length.
> 
> Besides the neck, the biggest thing I would fault this horse on is his rump. He has an excessively steep croup that leads into straight stifles and gaskins and slightly posty hocks. While this allows him to collect and drive from behind fairly well, he'd never be a highly competitive athlete.


Mkay. Why did you ask for critique, if you already knew everything?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry, am I not allowed to post my own opinions on my horse, and politely disagree with or ask for clarification on other poster's assessments as I would elsewhere in the forum?


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheesh I'd like to see how pretty that mane is unbraided..... Beautiful horse btw. Dont know a lot about conformation....


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive.


















Thanks.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, what a gorgeous mane! I bet if you got him nice and collected it would make him look even more gorgeous, kind of like the reining horses, you know what I mean? Kind of like this:










What do you do with him?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He's just a trail horse. His previous owner put some reining fundamentals on him but did not finish him, and no one in my family competes or knows how to rein. My mom is his primary rider; he takes care of her.


----------

